

What do you use scala for? - WilliamB

Just wondering what types of projects use scala.
======
playing_colours
At my current company, relayr, we use Scala Spray for building infrastructure
API, that our internal and third-side apps will use (user management, app,
device management). Our main functionality, reading and processing data from a
large number of sensors, is currently built with Node.js, and it's mainly IO,
not CPU now. After release we think to gradually move data processing and
filtering to Scala / Akka.

At my previous startup we used Scala with Unfiltered and Akka for processing
lots of data from recipe sites and food stores (NLP stuff, scrapping,
retrieving ingredients, matching ingredients with goods etc.), Play framework
was also used for admin board and marketing backend.

I personally use Scala / Akka to learn about distributed programming,
concurrency, compiler and DSL building etc.

------
agibsonccc
If you want an at scale scala user, twitter is a huge one.

[https://github.com/twitter](https://github.com/twitter)

Apache Spark is also written in scala.
[http://spark.apache.org](http://spark.apache.org)

Scala is used for a lot for systems programming. I personally use the JVM for
my distributed machine learning work.

------
lauriswtf
Interesting topic, would love to see more answers here.

I am currently building a web based database management tool in Scala and
Backbone.js. Our initial prototype was built in Python, but Scala proved to be
multiple times better fit for this kind of project.

Also we now offer both self-hosted and in cloud versions mainly thanks to JVM.

------
romanhn
We (PagerDuty, YC S10) use Scala + Cassandra to build distributed services
that comprise our realtime infrastructure - receiving alerts from monitoring
systems, sending out email/SMS/phone/push notifications and everything in
between. High availability is a requirement.

------
bartonfink
At my last job, we used Scala/Play to essentially generate a complex single-
page app composed of dozens of partial templates. It was a technology mismatch
and proved to be a controversial decision among the developers.

------
psuter
The Typesafe blog regularly includes case studies to give you some idea of
Scala in the wild:
[http://www.typesafe.com/blog/CaseStudy](http://www.typesafe.com/blog/CaseStudy)

------
MojoJolo
TextTeaser
([https://github.com/MojoJolo/textteaser](https://github.com/MojoJolo/textteaser)).
It's an automatic summarization algorithm I created.

